# amplificador con TDA 7264



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola amigos tengo un problema...tengo un equipo que no suena y supongo que debe ser la amplificación porque cuando conecto el parlante hace un ruido de un segundo y se calla. Supongo que debe estar mal el integrado(TDA 7264).
Estube viendo el datasheet y no es tan complicado.
Tengo muy poca idea de utilizar un tester  ya que algunos me dijeron que tal vez no sea el integrado sino los diodos y capacitores que puedan estar fallando.y no se como saber si estos estan vivos o muertos.
Bueno, espero sus comentarios. Gracias!


----------



## leop4 (Dic 15, 2007)

es de 8 o de 11 pines porque hay dos TDA7264. yo creo que lo primero que tendrias que hacer es comprar todos los componentes de nuevo y volverlo a armar o otra opcion es esta  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/ y tiras todo al carajo,jaja.si no queres tener problemas obvio  no... y por ultimo usas el mismo chasis o sea el gabinete jeje...


----------



## zopilote (Dic 15, 2007)

Puedes describir el ruido que produce, pues es probable que lo que tengas malogrado es la parte que controla el Mute/stby del Integrado. Y dinos  si el el TDA7264 o el TDA7264A .


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 19, 2007)

es un TDA7264 de 8 pines.suena muy bien y no quiero cambiarlo...lo que quiero es arreglarlo...
cuando esta conectado el parlante no hace ningun ruido pero cuando conecto uno de los cables e intento conectar el otro hace un ruidito muy rapido y se queda mudo...


----------

